# The Troubles gallery



## hamlet (May 11, 2014)

Just a piece on history and interesting pictures: The Troubles gallery - 40 years of conflict in Northern Ireland from the Belfast Telegraph archives - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk


And some more if history interests you: http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/l...began-an-unlikely-success-story-29223858.html


----------

